#ubuntu-marketing 2006-08-28
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:irc.freenode.net] : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam | UWN #10 is out | Channel logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<johnlittle> http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/burning_an_iso_to_cd_with_ubuntu
<Madpilot> content for the next UWN: http://www.xkcd.com/comics/sandwich.png
<Madpilot> No, I didn't draw that, I've no idea who did - but it's brilliant
<Burgundavia> that is pretty good
<Burgundavia> add it yourself
<Burgundavia> anyway, need to sleep
<elkbuntu> did youse end up getting uwn 11 out?
<Burgundavia> yep
* Burgundavia chastises elkbuntu for not being subscribed to ubuntu-news
<elkbuntu> meh, even if i was i'd probably not notice it
<Madpilot> So, would comics containing jokes about sudo go in "In the press"?
<Burgundavia> yes
<elkbuntu> and add to that my brain is so messed up today i would probably not think to check there :|
<Burgundavia> fridge article is usually written a day or two later
<Madpilot> cartoon about sudo added
<iCod> has the ubuntu magazine got any progress?
<iCod> anyone?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> fridge.ubuntu.com is about it ;)
<iCod> right...
<Burgwork> iCod, not really. But related are the fridge and the Ubuntu Weekly News
<iCod> thank you Burgwork
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-08-29
<elkbuntu> wb jenda!
<jenda> Hello elkbuntu, and thx :)
* jenda is near asleep now, so bids good night to all
<elkbuntu> ninite jenda
<johnlittle> yo
<Madpilot> ook
<elkbuntu> howdies
<johnlittle> http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/creating_an_animated_stargate_desktop
<johnlittle> odd...but interesting
<johnlittle> http://youtube.com/watch?v=a7XhAtdUvsY
<elkbuntu> johnlittle, how r00d.. they take off the 'honors' after a while :(
<elkbuntu> my vid doesnt have it's honors anymore :(
<johnlittle> elkbuntu: so you'll make another one.. :)
<elkbuntu> run out of ideas, plus, the buggy xorg update made me ruin the laptop's setup.. no more xgl/compiz
<elkbuntu> the compiz is sort of needed for that dock
<elkbuntu> for it to look right, anyway
<johnlittle> theres a big demand for the more mundane tutorial stuff'
<johnlittle> http://nucularphisics.blogspot.com/2006/08/holy-turkey.html
<johnlittle> Ubuntu in antarctica
<johnlittle> um no maybe not
<johnlittle> the location says that but the posts don't seem to indicate that at all
<johnlittle> anyway im out of my mind on TheraFlu cold medicing..im off to bed :( g'nite
<johnlittle> er midicine
<Madpilot> sounds more like Location: 1st year university
<johnlittle> er you know what i mean
<Madpilot> heh. g'night
<elkbuntu> yay, so im not the only one half-dead from the flu?
<Burgundavia> I just got over something
<Burgundavia> UWN on LWN!
<elkbuntu> that's 3rd week in a row now, isnt it?
<somerville32> I really like that UWN thinger :] 
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: we are always mentioned as part of the weekly news, but this time we are part of their news feed
<elkbuntu> ah
<Burgundavia> somerville32: always looking for people to help right
<Burgundavia> s/right/write/
<somerville32> Really? I'd love to help out.
<elkbuntu> hmm.. lca 07 extended call for participation :|
<Burgundavia> nice, but not really Ubuntu
<Burgundavia> unless we want to add a "promoting Ubuntu section
<Burgundavia> something I am not really that opposed to
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, that wasnt for the newsletter's sake.. just noting it under the uwn announce on lwn
<Burgundavia> yep, but a "this week in promoting Ubuntu" section might be cool
<elkbuntu> dont try make me think just now, the results could be scary :|
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Burgundavia> pretty tired myself
<somerville32> So, how do I help write for the newsletter?
<Burgundavia> UWN is published every Saturday, usually at midnight PDT
<Burgundavia> UWN is published every Saturday, usually at midnight PDT"
<Burgundavia> I wear the hat of "sucker that releases it"
<elkbuntu> which is great fun when the wiki dies ;)
<Burgundavia> it is written on the wiki, at wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue12 (the current issue)
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Burgundavia> 12 is teh current issue being edited, that is
<Burgundavia> it covers development and other news in teh Ubuntu community
<Burgundavia> core audience is mostly existing Ubuntu users, and mostly somewhat geeky people
<elkbuntu> i was glad for you that you didnt try wait up for it
<Burgundavia> I would recommend reading previous issues for back content and general sytle
<Burgundavia> indeed
<somerville32> So... I can just edit it?
* elkbuntu goes off to do something else rather than just blabber nonsensical stuff
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Burgundavia> the release annoucement goes out via email to ubuntu-news, which is moderated (I moderate things through)
<Burgundavia> so edit the wiki to your hearts content
<somerville32> Is there anything specific that I should work on?
<Burgundavia> one thing that is good to get your hands dirty is the edgy new apps stuff
<somerville32> Also, should I put my name in the credits if I contribute?
<Burgundavia> search through the edgy-changes mailing list and bug devs looking for interesting new apps released this week
<Burgundavia> and yes, you should
<somerville32> Do you moderate the ubuntu-marketing mailing list?
<Burgundavia> not currently
<Burgundavia> I imagine I will add it to the list of lists I moderate at some point
<Burgundavia> stick around in Ubuntu are you too will start collecting rights
<Burgundavia> I have been around for 2 years now and my pile is rather large
<somerville32> When does UWN #11 come out?
<Madpilot> end of this week
<Burgundavia> 12 comes out end of this week
<Burgundavia> 11 is already out
<somerville32> The topic says #10 is out
<somerville32> And I don't remember #11 in the fridge
<Madpilot> not all the UWN issues make it to the front page of the Fridge
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:Burgundavia] : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam | UWN #11 is out | Channel logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<Madpilot> and yeah, 12 is the wip, not 11
<Burgundavia> right
<somerville32> Could I just pick a piece of software and feature it or should I look for new stuff only?
<Madpilot> somerville32, anything, just try not to pick something that's already been featured :)
<Burgundavia> for the feature of the week?
<Burgundavia> we would love a Kubuntu feature this week, as we try and alternate
<somerville32> What about sshfs?
<KenSentMe> Good morning everyone
<somerville32> Morning
<Burgundavia> we could do a non-desktop specific feature
<elkbuntu> that would have the non-gui users tickled
<somerville32> This is exciting
<Burgundavia> I am glad to have more people writing
<somerville32> Well, I'm going to goto bed - 4am here
<somerville32> I'll start working on an article once I get up
<somerville32> Maybe if I wake up in time, I'll be able to do an exclusive on the TB meeting <g> ;] 
<Burgundavia> right
<somerville32> Night
* somerville32 waves
<Burgundavia> vote: http://www.gnome.org/projects/gnome-games/survey.html
<johnlittle> Big time press today: http://wired.com/
<KenSentMe> johnlittle: the review is not too positive, but true
<MitchM> ping\
<Burgwork> MitchM, ?
<MitchM> greetings; whats the url for the ubuntu stickers?
<MitchM> i seem to ahve misplaced it
<Burgwork> which stickers?
<Burgwork> DIYMarketing on the wiki likely has it
<MitchM> hmm.
<MitchM> not the ones i was looking for...
<MitchM> nixternal: have the url for the kubuntu stickers>
<Burgwork> the ones that say powered by ubuntu?
<MitchM> I believe it was you that did them.
<MitchM> si.
<MitchM> Jenda: I would like to order in another set of stickers also; let me know when your available. =)
<Burgwork> jenda did some, but system76 also did some
<MitchM> jenda made some; but there was a page with svg filse
<MitchM> files*
<MitchM> I wanted to look at
<MitchM> I'll catch jenda on jabber later though...
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PoweredBy
* MitchM cheers
<MitchM> thanks.
* somerville32 is away: playing Gate88
<matthewrevell> good to know
<nixternal> well well well, tell me trouble just didn't walk through the door ;)
<matthewrevell> evening all
<Klaidas> evening
* somerville32 is back.
* Klaidas is shoulder
<Klaidas> :)
<dotwaffle> somerville32: Trust me, turn off you away/back announces. It's spawned many a flamewar.
<nixternal> or causes people like to to k/b ya ;)
<nixternal> like to to
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> like me*
* somerville32 is away
<somerville32> I kid I kid! :P
<jenda> MitchM: ping
<jenda> Hello all
<jenda> Hey matthewrevell 
<jenda> Shipment all OK? ;)
<dotwaffle> jenda: You "dealing" with matthewrevell?:)
<jenda> yep ;)
<jenda> $3 deal there.
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-08-30
<johnlittle> http://www.tuxresources.org/blog/?p=71
<Burgwork> cool
<johnlittle> just added a link to their video wiki to the flash free block
<johnlittle> in the flash free block
<johnlittle> im still high on mega doses of theraflu
<lophyte> nixternal?
<livingdaylight> Madpilot: hi
<Madpilot> hi livingdaylight
<livingdaylight> Madpilot: no, pressure - just wondered how you were getting on with the leaflet project   :D
<Madpilot> still haven't finished that pamphlet - no time over the weekend... might have some time Thursday
<livingdaylight> k
<jenda> What's that, Madpilot?
<Madpilot> jenda, an Ubuntu version of the Kubuntu leaflet that's in example-content
<jenda> Aha
<jenda> alrighty
<jenda> BTW, I'm thinking of having posters and/or leaflets printed out en masse and shipped out like the stickers
<jenda> (The stickers were an experimental/proof of concept batch for this reason)
<Madpilot> livingdaylight was wondering why there wasn't an Ubuntu version already, I told him to email me the text for it, and I'd do the design work - he did the text, I still haven't finished the layout in Inkscape
<jenda> Sounds good
<jenda> if it looks good - I'll use it ;)
<jenda> But I'm inclined more towards posters, really.
<livingdaylight> Madpilot: I'm still wondering why there isn't an Ubuntu version!
<livingdaylight> I must ask Mark next time i see him ^^
<Madpilot> jenda, basic layout, w/o text: http://www.warbard.ca/temp/ubuntu-pamphlet01.png
<jenda> Alrighty, I gotta go now though.
<Madpilot> livingdaylight, like I said when you first asked, "Because nobody made one" :)
<jenda> Looks good - could even be made into a poster
<Madpilot> it could be, actually, although there's really too much text planned for it to be a good poster.
<livingdaylight> Madpilot: That basic layout is juicy. Me likes. And you did that in like 5 seconds - Amazing!
<jenda> Madpilot: you think you could tone a bit _from_ pink _towards_ brown? ;)
<Madpilot> that layout would work for posters, though
<jenda> yes, that's what I had in mind
<Madpilot> jenda, you mean the brownish colour in the two large boxes?
<elkbuntu> its not even connecting for me Madpilot :|
<livingdaylight> Madpilot: is it now just about copy and pasting the text into text boxes?
<jenda> nah, I meant the background. Looks a little too pink to me.
<Madpilot> livingdaylight, when I finish writing the text, yes
<livingdaylight> background is a nice apricot color - not pink
<Madpilot> jenda, it's orange shading to white - not sure where you get pink from :)
<livingdaylight> Madpilot: was my text not good?
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, no? it's my standard webspace, it should work...
<livingdaylight> Madpilot: i'm getting apricot flavor - yum
<jenda> Madpilot: must be my eyes ;)
<Madpilot> livingdaylight, it's fine, but you left several paragraphs as "identical to original" which means I have to retype them, that's all
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, i cant say i've ever gotten to warbard.ca and i've oft tried to see the link in your quit message
* jenda runs off
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, very strange - I've had the domain for several years now...
<livingdaylight>  Madpilot thought it'd be just a matter of copy and pasting it
<Madpilot> livingdaylight, you can't copy & paste out of a png
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, it gives the timeout error
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, odd
<livingdaylight> Madpilot: change png to something else? open in gimp or something?
<Madpilot> livingdaylight, wouldn't help - you can't copy text out of a bitmapped image
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, you dont have any ips/hosts/whatever banned from it do you?
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, I don't, no, but the provider might, I guess
<elkbuntu> until now i'd figured it was run from a home server that you turned off each night or something
<Madpilot> nope, I pay actual money for that webspace ;)
<livingdaylight> Madpilot: are you saying if i typed those texts which i ommitted i.e where the paragraphs are simply replaced with Ubunut, it would make your life alot easier?
<Madpilot> livingdaylight, it would have, but I've done most of the re-typing already, so no worries
<livingdaylight> Madpilot: sorry, man
<Madpilot> http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/8581/ubpamphletprogress2pi2.png <-- WiP shot of the Ubuntu leaflet; got the first half of the text done
<jenda> Looks very good, Madpilot
<Madpilot> thanks - and it's on imageshack this time so even elkbuntu can see it ;)
<elkbuntu> wow.. probably better than i could do. im not so good at doing "glossy" stuff
<elkbuntu> although.. what about some justified alignment?
* jenda doesn't like justified ;)
<jenda> But I'm in the minority on that.
<elkbuntu> it makes some things more readable
<KenSentMe> jenda: thanks for sending the Ubuntu Stickers
<jenda> KenSentMe: thx for support ;)
<KenSentMe> jenda: they arrived within a few days, perfect
<jenda> 
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, Inkscape currently can't do fully justified alignment :|
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, o.O
<elkbuntu> how rude
* elkbuntu gives inkscape a good ol' spankin'
<Madpilot> well, 0.43 can't; 0.44 might be able to, but I haven't installed it from backports yet
<jenda> I'm quite sure it can...
<jenda> It can even justify along curves :)
<elkbuntu> what did i miss?
<jenda> ummm... some silence
<elkbuntu> what was the last thing you guys saw from me?
<Klaidas> :)
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, your comment about doing rude things to inkscape ;)
<elkbuntu> <elkbuntu> gah.. i just realised how far behind in constructing the surveys this awful flu has put me
<elkbuntu> thats what i said after that
<Madpilot> not here, you didn't
<elkbuntu> last i saw from anyone was jenda saying it can justify along curves
<elkbuntu> but that was before i said the last bit.. oh well.. flu still messing with me
<Madpilot> lag
<elkbuntu> i considered the possibility but after 5 minutes of nothing even from #ubuntu i decided to reconnect :P
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, my quit message link on imageshack, because my domain doesn't like you: http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/3285/cthulhubuntulogooj7.png
<Madpilot> ;)
<elkbuntu> i discovered i can use a web proxy to see the site but those things are annoying
<elkbuntu> ROFL!
<elkbuntu> ++
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, which country are you in?
<jenda> Hahahaa...
<elkbuntu> australia
<Madpilot> I'm going to fire a trouble ticket off to my webspace provider, asking why you can't see my site
<elkbuntu> before you do, would you like me to check with some other people with the same isp?
<Madpilot> sure - is internode a nation-wide ISP down there?
<elkbuntu> not sure about nationwide but it certainly covers more than one state
<elkbuntu> if Kamping_Kaiser would stop installing windows and novell we might be able to ask him here
<Madpilot> well, if I bug my space provider, we can at least find out if the problem is them or your ISP - ie, which end the blocking/filtering is happening at...
<elkbuntu> yeah
<elkbuntu> (speaking of webspace) MitchM, ping
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, I'm going to crash - it's past 0300 here - but let me know tomorrow if other internode users can see my site
<elkbuntu> yep sure. sleep well
<Madpilot> or get my email address from my wiki.u.c user page
<elkbuntu> im sure we'll speak tomorrow
<Madpilot> I'm usually around :)
<Madpilot> g'night
<KenSentMe> night
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, node is national
<Kamping_Kaiser> and i havent had blockiing issues
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs elkbuntu . dont blame me, i need them for tafe
<mitchese> hey all... im looking for ubuntu pamphlets which i can hand out to family members / friends ... something along the lines of openoffice's marketing found here: http://marketing.openoffice.org/2.0/marketingmaterials.html
<mitchese> are there any ready-made ones (all I could find on the wiki was presentations)
<Burgwork> mitchese, DIYMarketing has some and madpilot has also been working on one
<mitchese> ah thanks for that :)
<MitchM>  ping elkbuntu
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-08-31
<lophyte> heya RichJ
<Burgwork> http://www.linux-tutorial.info/modules.php?name=MReviews&op=show&rid=18
<elkbuntu> MitchM, pong
<johnlittle> oh man
<niKsternal> oh woman
<niKsternal> heh, i am in a class right now learning about this operating system
<johnlittle> nice
<johnlittle> I just found video of Jorge malcom and corey doing the ipod dance at linux world
<zebedee> LOL ;-) Z
<johnlittle> http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/
<niKsternal> arg, it is flash
<niKsternal> ;(
<johnlittle> dont you have Kflash or something?  ;p
<niKsternal> not here on this stupid machine
<niKsternal> fedora core 2 for pete's sake
<johnlittle> ew
<johnlittle> I guess Mandrake 1.0 wasn't available?
<niKsternal> heh
<niKsternal> they use it for this one class..it is either this or suse...i have live cd's with me, but that won't do any good
<niKsternal> the chairs in this class suck as well
<johnlittle> Bad Distros 101?
<niKsternal> http://buntudot.org/people/~nixternal/release
<niKsternal> those images look ok?
<johnlittle> yeah what they b?
<niKsternal> for the edgy knot 2 release of kubuntu tonight if you are in the US, or today the 31st if your not
<johnlittle> nice
<elkbuntu> nice purple..
* elkbuntu puts alot of effort into resisting using kde just to use purpleness
<johnlittle> just make a purple gnome..Pnome
<elkbuntu> yay
<johnlittle> thats a nice purple but i dunno bout purple
<elkbuntu> im sure someone will eventually port the them to gnome
<elkbuntu> theme*
<johnlittle> oh yeah
<johnlittle> you see the ipod dance?
<elkbuntu> yeah
<elkbuntu> we must rib corey about it when he gets back in here :P
<johnlittle> I think thats the third video with him in it
<johnlittle> he gets around
<elkbuntu> yeah
<MagicFab> where would be the best place to ask about Ubuntu's trademarks abuse/ misuse ?
<niKsternal> MagicFab: there should be a link to email on the ubuntu site under the trademark info
<niKsternal> you find someone misusing it?
<MagicFab> niKsternal, we're investigating an organization that is making several claims (like being "approved by the International open source organization" whatever that is) and organizing an event, colelcting money, etc
<niKsternal> nice
<niKsternal> i hope it isn't one of mine ;)
<niKsternal> haha
<lophyte> niKsternal: I ordered 200 CDs and got 160 shipped.. :)
<MagicFab> niKsternal, we're confronting the people, just wanting to have more info in advance
<sethk> MagicFab, you don't have to go because somebody tells you to.  on the other hand, makes no difference which channel you talk in
<zebedee> Hi... I am new at this Ubuntu thing, but I like it alot. I have a question, is it possible to obtain a ubuntu email address? If so would someone mind telling me how...please, I have asked three other channels and nobody has answered me ;-(. Many thanks in advance, Z ;-)
<sethk> MagicFab, but, suppose the had to change the name.  who cares?
<lophyte> zebedee: you need to become a Ubuntu member
<niKsternal> lophyte: nice!
<niKsternal> you got luckier than i did
<lophyte> niKsternal: now hopefully this marketing campaign will go smoothl
<lophyte> smoothly, even
<niKsternal> im getting ready to overtake a local LUGs install fest
<lophyte> zebedee: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<niKsternal> we are planning on hitting it with 10 systems setup to display the different systems, xgl setups, gaming setups..and then do installs for everyone
<lophyte> nice
<lophyte> has Dan talked to you at all lately? (FlyingHat)
<niKsternal> i have been very busy getting stuff done for knot 2 release and with the school and work
<lophyte> ah
<lophyte> he was telling me he's really interested in helping out
<lophyte> okay, I gotta run.. I'll be around tomorrow
<zebedee> lophyte: Thanks will maybe do that in the future then :-) Regards Z
<MagicFab> sethk, the community there is fragile and starting. We don't need someone pretending to be an ubuntu contributor and spreading fud about free software etc.
<elkbuntu> MagicFab, who/what is this someone?
<sethk> MagicFab, anybody can do that to anybody else at any time.  You can't worry about that sort of thing.
<sethk> MagicFab, seems to me that changing red hat to fedora didn't make any difference,
<MagicFab> sethk, I am glad you think you can tell me what to worry about :)
<sethk> MagicFab, if you want to worry about it, I can't stop you.  I thought you might seriously be interested in the reality of the situation you raised.  but I guess not.
<MagicFab> If I start "Ubuntu Consulting Inc." and organize a "Free Software Congress", it is clearly against trademark policy
<MagicFab> and it confuses/dilutes other local intiatives, which is also against the code of conduct (although that is entirely ethical, which means optional for many people)
<MagicFab> someone suggested looking at this, which gives me enough info for now:
<MagicFab> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/TrademarkPolicy
<Burgundavia> anybody awake?
<nixternal> nope
<Burgundavia> nixternal: *grin*
<Burgundavia> you have been a busy boy
<nixternal> hopefully busy as in good busy
<Burgundavia> the wiki stuff for knot2
<Burgundavia> evening Madpilot
<Madpilot> hi Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> one issue we have is that I am going to be moving my page to the website
<Burgundavia> are you?
<nixternal> ya, trying to get it complete here...should be done with the kubuntu one here within the next hour im guessing
<nixternal> i have no way of doing so..so it is staying on the wiki
<Burgundavia> ick
<Burgundavia> that is a big problem
<nixternal> tell me about it
<Burgundavia> please talk to Ridell
<nixternal> he is in bed
<Burgundavia> he will be up for the release tomorrow
<nixternal> im sure of that..but i won't be
<nixternal> it would be nice if kubuntu.org was moinmoin as well...it could be almost as easy as doing a cut and paste job
<nixternal> actually..it still could be cut and pasted, just have to html for the images, and headings
<Burgundavia> moin to html is pretty easy
<nixternal> is it?  i have never attempted it
<Burgundavia> afaik, no
<Burgundavia> riddell has always done things a little differently
<nixternal> a lot differently
<Burgundavia> yep
<nixternal> k.o looks more like a blog than a distro site
<Burgundavia> sometimes unnecessarily so
<Burgundavia> ubuntu.com has come a long way
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: can you test something for me?
<Madpilot> quite likely, yes
<Burgundavia> does alacarte edit the system menu in dapper?
<Madpilot> parts of it
<Burgundavia> that is all I needed to know
<Madpilot> you can edit System->Preferences & Sys->Admin
<Burgundavia> do you have an edgy live cd handy?
<Burgundavia> I want to see if universe and multi are enabled by default
<Madpilot> no
<Madpilot> waiting for knot2 release
<Burgundavia> hmm
<nixternal> Burgundavia: they aren't enabled by default
<nixternal> the only one enabled in the sources.list are main and security
<Burgundavia> nixternal: then I will back that out
<nixternal> the stuff in uni or multi, i placed at the bottom under "Notable Mentions"
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> nixternal: aside from security stuff, is there anything else interesting in oo.o 2.0.3?
<nixternal> nope
<Burgundavia> hmm, thoughts on Knot2?
<nixternal> it kicks arse ;)
<nixternal> is Ubuntu feeling "edgy" to you guys?
<Burgundavia> no, my page
<nixternal> Kubuntu really doesn't to me right now
<nixternal> as soon as my page up's, i will check out your page
<Burgundavia> oh, btw, mtp support is not quite ready for primetime, due to missing a library
<nixternal> since yours is my parent ;)
<Burgundavia> in amarok, that is
<nixternal> ya, i know, but they say it works, and it is listed
<Burgundavia> I would make the default theme further up the page
<Burgundavia> on your page
<nixternal> actually..i believe it works for everyone but us right now, correct?
<Burgundavia> yep
<nixternal> ooh..i forgot to do that
<Burgundavia> the library is stuck in new, from what i understand
<nixternal> i crossed it off my list though
<Burgundavia> zeroconf stuff should be moved further up as well
<Burgundavia> after all, that is the cool new crack
<nixternal> actually...leave it at the bottom, because it sucks if you ask me ;)
<Burgundavia> in reality, we jsut didn't have enough time this cycle
<Burgundavia> oh, and that purple is very "different"
<Burgundavia> but it is unique
<nixternal> oh we had more then enough time, however everything changed in a matter of minutes..and then they do a freeze, and don't let everyone know
<Burgundavia> no, talking about edgy in general
<Burgundavia> hmm, no wonder I didn't have gnome-orca, ubuntu-desktop was not installed
<nixternal> ok, i think i could go for a cognac and cigar ;)
<Burgundavia> you hedonist
<nixternal> hehe
<Burgundavia> so how many kinds of cognac do you have? as a kde user, you always need at least 2 brands of everything, to have a choice
<nixternal> well, just 1 right now
<nixternal> ooh..actually i do have 2
<nixternal> one is almost empty though
<nixternal> the hennessy is almost gone, and the courvoisier isn't ready yet i dont' think
<nixternal> ooh, i just noticed you snuck in a little kde abuse as well
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, lol
<Madpilot> nice dig at the kool people, Burgundavia ;)
<Burgundavia> I just got a brilliant idea for an ad for GNOME
* elkbuntu high-fives Burgundavia
<Madpilot> involving booze?
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, ooh? if it's in line with your cognac comment it should be interesting...
<Burgundavia> you would see a bathroom wall with about 5 different racks with 5 different kinds of toilet paper on them
<Burgundavia> the line would say "confused by choice?
<elkbuntu> lol
<Burgundavia> what is a text editing area called?
<Burgundavia> in a web browser, like
<elkbuntu> text box or text area?
<Burgundavia> like for editing the wiki
<Madpilot> a text box, afaik
<elkbuntu> text area for the big multi-lined things
<Burgundavia> thanks. I was trying for a technical term, elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, it's what the tag is called ;)
<Burgundavia> right
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, btw, there's one flaw i see with the 'choice' concept... they would have already run screaming from 'linux' if too much choice an issue ;)
<Burgundavia> what else is new in FF 2.0b1?
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: what version of gaim did dapper ship with?
<Burgundavia> never mind, found it
<Madpilot> v1.5.1cvs
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> mdke: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/knot2 <-- I am going to bed. Mithrandir et al might notice something that needs editing
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, "I am smrat!" - please tell me this was a deliberate typo... ;)
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: ya rly
<Madpilot> wondered about that
<Madpilot> hehe
<Burgundavia> my other favourite is "I kan speell!"
<Madpilot> that's always fun
<Burgundavia> already got my first correction email
<Burgundavia> now i really am going to bed
<poningru> Burgundavia: wouldnt that firefox screencap look better if it were displaying something other than wiki markup?
<Madpilot> poningru, it's a shot of an edit box, they're all boring
<poningru> yeah
<poningru> so lets have the default homepage be in the screencap
<poningru> atleast his porn didnt show up on the fspot screeny ;)
<Madpilot> heh
<jenda> Hello
<jenda> !seen MenZa
<jenda> ah
<jenda> Hello matthewrevell
<matthewrevell> ey
<Werdna> zomg stalker
* Werdna stalks jenda 
<jenda> I have defenses against that...
<Werdna> like..?
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<jenda> I hope he doesn't take it personally...
<Werdna> zomg op abuse
<jenda> Hello ;)
<Werdna> ;)
<jenda> MenZa!
<jenda> I'd love to move on with the website, but can't now.
<MenZa> hi jenda
<jenda> Two things:
<jenda> I'd like the sources to the website you made, if you would (GPL if possible :) )
<jenda> And when are you heading this way?
<MenZa> September 24
<jenda> OK
<MenZa> I think I'm in Prague on.. the 26 or so
<MenZa> It's a Thursday.
<MenZa> brb, my sound's gone
<jenda> Very good.
<MenZa> (Windoze!)
<MenZa> brb
<jenda> of course ;)
<jenda> /cs kf MenZa ##windows 
<elkbuntu> so tempting
<elkbuntu> hi jenda, btw :)
<Klaidas> kf? :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Klaidas :)
<Klaidas> hey Kaiser ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
* Kamping_Kaiser was told recenly he looks like charles manson :|
<Klaidas> 6 hours left untill summer finishes
<Klaidas> and school starts
<Klaidas> :/
<Klaidas> Thu Aug 31 17:56:18 EEST 2006
<Kamping_Kaiser> 6 hours?
<Kamping_Kaiser> that means it started 26 minutes ago ;O
<Kamping_Kaiser> Fri Sep  1 00:26:50 CST 2006
<Klaidas> :))
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Klaidas> and it's not just school
<Klaidas> a new school :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> time to start worrying about cooling again :)
<elkbuntu> nonsense 57 minutes ago :P
<elkbuntu> Fri Sep  1 00:57:22 EST 2006
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, your timezones wrong :P
<Klaidas> dudes, go get some sleeeeep :)
<elkbuntu> hardly, yours is
<elkbuntu> i probably should, since i have the flu and all
<Klaidas> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> Klaidas, sleep? does that mean suspend? ;)
<Klaidas> you have a flu and you're at your pc at 00:57
<Klaidas> are you a geek or something? :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb
<MenZa> ty.
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<MenZa> http://www.flickr.com/photos/menza/230100508/
<Klaidas> ;] 
<elkbuntu> Klaidas, we are part of the voluntary marketing team for a linux distrobution... i think we're all geeks
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, i thought the bit where i have 6 cpu architectures within a 2m radius of my bed made me a geek ;)
<elkbuntu> Kamping_Kaiser, on a different level, sure
* MenZa pokes elkbuntu towards his link
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<elkbuntu> i saw MenZa
<elkbuntu> you offering to share them?
* Kamping_Kaiser doesnt get MenZa 's link
<MenZa> My parents :)
* Klaidas pokes everyone towards his photogallery, lol :)
<MenZa> Kamping_Kaiser: Tickets to Rolling Stones :)
<MenZa> elkbuntu: birthday present.
<elkbuntu> lucky boy
<MenZa> I'm giving them away :D
<MenZa> As a present :)
<MenZa> To my parents.
<MenZa> Front-row tickets.
<elkbuntu> oh
<Kamping_Kaiser> MenZa, that band?
<MenZa> Of course, Kamping_Kaiser.
<MenZa> ....wait, 'that band'?
<Klaidas> kewlzor ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, right
<elkbuntu> you had alot of work lately?
<MenZa> elkbuntu: tons.
<MenZa> Effing tons.
<MenZa> The Rolling Stones are legendary, Kamping_Kaiser :S
<elkbuntu> i'd like to re-issue the lucky boy statement then
<MenZa> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> MenZa, :S i'v heard of them before, yeh
<MenZa> Kamping_Kaiser: ...
<MenZa> They're _legendary_.
<Kamping_Kaiser> MenZa, my bad :)
<MenZa> :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<elkbuntu> i hope you're just stirring him, karl :|
<jenda> Oh, hello elkbuntu ;)
* elkbuntu tickles jenda
<jenda> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, to a degree, yes
<MenZa> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<poningru> http://www.therawfeed.com/2006/08/ultimate-hacking-pc-cracks-300-wi-fi.html
<poningru> http://www.tgdaily.com/2006/08/30/defcon2006_janus_project/ <--- much better link
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<jenda> hahaha
<jenda> ubuntulog uses BitchX?
<elkbuntu> o.O
<elkbuntu> what the....
<Klaidas> why not irssi?
<Kamping_Kaiser> why not ubotu/ubugtus code base???
<Kamping_Kaiser> night all
<Kamping_Kaiser> sleep well, dont work to hard :), and dont get told off by md ke for -ot talk ;D
<MitchM> ping elkbuntu
<jenda> MenZa: you around?
<MenZa> jenda: yeah?
<MenZa> You want that site, I assume?
<MenZa> :D
<elkbuntu> MitchM, be quick? im just about to head to bed
<MenZa> Sure, just a second.
<jenda> Of course ;)
<MitchM> ack. Just catching up on a prior ping.
<MitchM> nothing up here =)
<MitchM> get some sleep. :-P
<elkbuntu> MitchM, ah i sent you a mail iirc
<MitchM> okies.
<MitchM> =)
* jenda knocks, knocks, knocking on MenZa's door...
<Klaidas> let him in, it;s cold outside
<jenda> It's warm here.
<MenZa> jenda: check your e-mail :)
<MenZa> I'm sending it now :D
<Klaidas> :)
<jenda> not there yet ;)
<MenZa> jenda: nah, it bounced
<MenZa> my client is stinky atm
<jenda> hello zenrox
<zenrox> ello
<jenda> Hello Mr. Cogito_ergo_sum
<jenda> :)
<jenda> Scared him away?
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-09-01
<johnlittle> can you see this page: http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/ubuntunews
<Burgundavia> still access denied
<johnlittle> hrm no idea why thats happening
<somerville32> chmod -R 755 * ?
<johnlittle> nope..Drupal. try now please
* somerville32 is a drupal expert. <g>
<somerville32> I see the page.
<johnlittle> I forgot to give anonymous users rights to see the aggregator
<somerville32> Where can I get the Ubuntu drupal theme?
<johnlittle> I got it from nixternal after pitching UV to the marketing team and UV has been tweaked from there
<johnlittle> he gave me the Ubuntu-Chicago theme
<somerville32> I can't even watch the videos, lol
<somerville32> I don't have flash installed
<johnlittle> interesting post on Fedora Burgundavia - Will Redhat ever stop shooting itself in the foot?
<johnlittle> There's a flash free section on the right side
<Burgundavia> indeed
<johnlittle> That company has burned so much goodwill its not even funny
<elkbuntu> MitchM_, ping?
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: interesting comment I heard from jane: "We are going to get the community right and then work on getting the company right"
<johnlittle> That's so awesome. They get it.
<Burgundavia> ya, canonical really does
<Burgundavia> and it comes from the toip
<Burgundavia> top, rather
<Burgundavia> you, know, resumes are really bad ways to see what somebody has done
<elkbuntu> yep
<nixternal> Burgundavia: you know what..no more kde jokes out of you..i just saw your goofball arse doing the hokey pokey on stage ;)
<johnlittle> Yeah I don't expect them to lose that as long as Mark and co. are around to establish the culture
<Burgundavia> I am updating my resume currently
<nixternal> must be a canadian or gnome thing ;)
<Burgundavia> right
<elkbuntu> nixternal, rofl
<johnlittle> Yeah I just put some of my resume online...ugh my resume is so weird
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> i just now saw that for the first time..i forgot about it when you posted it earlier
<Burgundavia> how do I really tell people about all the things I do within the Ubuntu community
<Burgundavia> the list of things I do within ubuntu is huge, but lots of it is little stuff
<nixternal> Burgundavia: that is tough
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, write a novel?
<Burgundavia> at least the company I am applying for gets open source
<elkbuntu> i think you just about need to
<nixternal> Burgundavia: i gave a speach and i was asked that same question...i didn't want to ramble on with the little things and sound like an ego maniac
<Burgundavia> yep
<nixternal> so i said, do a little dev, packaging, doc, and advocacy...interested in others, check out the wiki ;)
<johnlittle> You're going to have to summarize it and describe it from a macro level - I'd leave most of the details out
<johnlittle> Unless the technical details are relevant to whattever youre applying for
<johnlittle> You may need a few different resumes.
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> luckily the person has basically said yes
<johnlittle> lol..new job?
<Burgundavia> maybe, we will see
<johnlittle> I just got a pitch on a new marketing venture one of my clients is launching. Not sure what will happen though.
<johnlittle> I need a new job badly though.
<elkbuntu> heck, i need a job. forget the new part :(
<johnlittle> Not working right now?
<elkbuntu> nope. job market sucks here at the moment
<johnlittle> commute to singapore :)
<elkbuntu> has done for a while. i havent yet had a job since i finished my diploma end of last november.. and now we're in september :|
<johnlittle> damn
<johnlittle> send counter users your resume when they register
<elkbuntu> i've had one client for web dev, and -might- have one more soon if they ever make up their damn minds
<elkbuntu> johnlittle, rofl
<nixternal> heh, i got busted in class last night..the teach popped up my screen and there was the counter...i was adding another machine ;)
<johnlittle> lol
<elkbuntu> rofl
<nixternal> shameless plug really ;)
* elkbuntu cheers for nixternal
<Burgundavia> nixternal: you had better work on UWN
<nixternal> i was using krdc to connect to this computer...and had it full screen..she was like wtf..how did you get kubuntu installed
<nixternal> dude..i worked on a knot 2 release all night
<nixternal> UWN still has a couple of days ;)
<Burgundavia> is your teacher clued in
<elkbuntu> did you guys mention the system76 sticker offer in uwn when they started that?
<Burgundavia> no, I want to get UWN finished by tomorrow night
<nixternal> we need this marketing team to hit up the UWN
* Burgundavia whips elkbuntu and johnlittle
<nixternal> Burgundavia: we need to start hitting up doco big time..2 weeks to go
<Burgundavia> ya, I know
<Burgundavia> this weekend i got plans
<Burgundavia> for docs, that is
<johnlittle> I'll work on UWN friday and do my usuall thing
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<nixternal> you need kubuntu input poke me or riddell i guess
<johnlittle> kk
<elkbuntu> afk
<johnlittle> bedtime..nite all
<nixternal> kfa
<nixternal> what
<nixternal> it is to early for your john
<nixternal> you john ;)
<johnlittle> lol yeah im recovering from the flu
<nixternal> ahhh...recover online..it is the best therapy by far
<Burgundavia> hey Madpilot
<nixternal> uh oh, Madpilot alert, everyone hide
<Madpilot> h burg
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: that ubuntu brochure. I have people baying after me for it
<johnlittle> im gonna chug a half bottle of cough syrup..trip out..and sleep :)
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> good stuff
<nixternal> non-codeiene of course
<johnlittle> over the counter :(
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, I'll thrash it into shape tonight then - the copy needs some work, I think
<johnlittle> ttyl
<nixternal> l8r john
<elkbuntu> ffs.. now i remember why i was reluctant to give up smoking... it provided a distraction from computing that helped me take breaks :|
<Burgundavia> use workrave
<elkbuntu> what's that?
<Burgundavia> an RSI prevention annoyance
<elkbuntu> i need to do something.. i can almost rsi setting in
<elkbuntu> almost feel*
<elkbuntu> oh my god.. SMH just contacted me
<Burgundavia> smh?
<elkbuntu> sydney morning herald
<Burgundavia> very cool
<Burgundavia> what do they want to talk about?
<elkbuntu> "Hi - I am trying to write a news story for the SMH and The Age websites on whether Linux is ready for the mainstream - and would be interested in talking to you this afternoon if possible. Please let me know the best way to get in touch,"
<Burgundavia> very cool
<Burgundavia> your answer must be "absolutely"
* elkbuntu goes to find someone who is actually qualified at not making a tool of themselves for the media
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: jdub is a good person for that
<Burgundavia> hey mgalvin
<Burgundavia> what have you been doing?>
<elkbuntu> yeah im going to try get pia or him
<mgalvin> Burgundavia: hey, better now
<Burgundavia> have you been working?
<elkbuntu> hmm no pia in sight.. i guess i'll have to annoy jeff
<mgalvin> Burgundavia: new job, and taking care of some personal things, finally getting time to breath again and get back into ubuntu stuff
<Burgundavia> very cool
<Burgundavia> I jsut finished Knot2 ( nixternal did the kubuntu side)
<mgalvin> looking forward to being around more often again
<mgalvin> sweet
<nixternal> woot..wb mgalvin ;)
<Burgundavia> looking forward to offloading Knot3 onto someobdy else, so I can concentrate on the UWN
<mgalvin> nixternal: hey, thanks! :)
<Burgundavia> glad you are back with us, personally
<nixternal> no problem man...glad you came back...was beginning to worry about ya ;)
<Burgundavia> always sad to see people leave
<mgalvin> thanks, i am glad to have time to be around again, its always great talking/working with you guys
<nixternal> likewise mgalvin!
<mgalvin> :)
<Burgundavia> it is a bit like Cheers!
<nixternal> heheh
* somerville32 waves his arms in the air.
<mgalvin> haha
<Burgundavia> somerville32: Mrh?
<somerville32> Just stretching
<Burgundavia> somerville32: you obiviously don't play UrbanDead
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> I'm afraid not
<somerville32> Does it run on Linux?
<Burgundavia> mrh is something the zombies say
<Burgundavia> ud is browser based
<somerville32> Ah.
<somerville32> So, whats up with marketing? Any cool projects on the go?
<Burgundavia> UWN and the Knot pages
<Burgundavia> ubuntuvideo
<Burgundavia> the firdge
<somerville32> Knot page?
<Burgundavia> ubuntu.com/testing/Knot2
<somerville32> Is this an inside scoop I'm getting?
<Burgundavia> anyway, off to see "Cannibal, the musical"
<Burgundavia> catch you all later
<mgalvin> later Burgundavia
* somerville32 waves.
<somerville32> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/knot2 <-- The usplash part is funny. <g>
<somerville32> I love those little beta updates
<somerville32> :] 
<Madpilot> http://www.warbard.ca/temp/Ubuntu-leaflet-3.png
<nixternal> holy shnikeys batman that kicks arse
<nixternal> make sure i get a copy of that..i need it for Sunday and one for next wednesday
<nixternal> doing a Ubuntu talk on Sunday, and doing an Ubuntu booth on Wednesday at the college
<Madpilot> nixternal, I'll put the SVG up on my site in just a moment, you can play with that and create your own PNG
<nixternal> heh, svn + nixternal == poopies
<nixternal> svg rather
<nixternal> im rather decent with svn ;)
<Madpilot> OK, I'll crank out a big high-rez PNG for you right now, then :)
<nixternal> i will wait for the svg, cuz i can do editing..just not the fancy graphic stuff like you do
<nixternal> although..i see no need to edit that
<Madpilot> the copy needs work, IMO. I was going to sic Burgundavia on it, he's even better at copy editing than I am
<nixternal> actually..ya, i didn't read it
<nixternal> just looked at the purtyness ;)
<Madpilot> heh
<Madpilot> one minor problem with it is that it's designed for edge-to-edge printing on 8.5x11, and most of us can't print edge-to-edge at home... it's easily resized, though
<nixternal> whew..i think i can do edge to edge..if not staples or office max can do it for me rather quickly
<Madpilot> http://www.warbard.ca/temp/Ubuntu_Pamphlet.svg  <-- SVG; Opera doesn't display it properly but Inkscape had better
<ormiret> firefox doesn't do very well either
<nixternal> firefox will eventually..it just takes forever for the black to disappear
<nixternal> thanks for that Madpilot..i will put that to use this week
<Madpilot> didn't think it would; neither has SVG rendering as good as Inkscape's
<Madpilot> nixternal, one change I was thinking of making was an extra box along the bottom, for LoCos & groups to put their own contact info in - want me to add that right now?
<nixternal> it doesn't have to be right now
<nixternal> but that is a good idea
<nixternal> as i was going to probably add some Ubuntu Chicago info to it
<nixternal> it seems i have infiltrated a couple of LUGs and now I am giving a couple of talks about the Ubuntu Project this week
<nixternal> I am doing a thing at the college in the next few weeks that is "Edutainment for Youngsters"
<nixternal> i need to get cracking on a couple of Edubuntu setups and try and get in on that
<Madpilot> http://www.warbard.ca/temp/Ubuntu_Pamphletv2.svg <-- pamphlet with blank box added to bottom, for local info
<nixternal> sweet!
<nixternal> i will mess a round with that later..if you update or tweak it more, let me know..im off to lala land
<nixternal> g'nite
<Madpilot> night
<elkbuntu> well yay! just survived a media contact
<Madpilot> a close encounter of the media kind?
<elkbuntu> indeed
<elkbuntu> you aware of any australian newspapers at all?
<Madpilot> I gather they exist down there, yes ;)
<Madpilot> actually, I read the Sydney Morning Herald's website sometimes - good international news section
<elkbuntu> well, smh is one of the ones i'll be mentioned in
<elkbuntu> the age is the other
<Madpilot> cool - was this an Ubuntu thing, or something else?
<elkbuntu> ubuntu
<elkbuntu> i had jdub holding my hand via irc the entire time :|
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: I will play with the text tomorrow
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, cool - got the two SVG files, I guess?
<elkbuntu> i did it Burgundavia.. i did the media thing :D
<Burgundavia> I see the v2 one
* elkbuntu is on a slight high atm
<Burgundavia> and?'
<elkbuntu> i have no idea when it's going to be published :|
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, http://www.warbard.ca/temp/Ubuntu_Pamphlet.svg - nearly identical to the v2 one, but w/o the blank space at the bottom for local info
<elkbuntu> jeff looked over it before i sent it and thumbed up so i guess i did ok
<Madpilot> text is identical
<Burgundavia> ok, can you email that to me?
<Burgundavia> the links, I mean
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, mine? Sure
<Burgundavia> 'cause otherwise I will forget
<Madpilot> done
<Madpilot> how was the Cannibal show?
<Burgundavia> very good
<Burgundavia> very Southpark
<Madpilot> cool
<poningru> yarr
<elkbuntu> im still at the point of 'omgwtfyay' here :P
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, as soon as they publish it, spam us all with the URL ;)
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, of course. i'll be putting it wherever i can find to put a url :P
<elkbuntu> jenda!
<jenda> elkbuntu!
<elkbuntu> read up :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi jenda
<jenda> lo
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Madpilot> hi all
<KenSentMe> Hi
<jenda> my god, elkbuntu, Congrats :)
<elkbuntu> im still on a high from it
<jenda> elkbuntu: be sure to post a link as soon as it appears somewhere
<elkbuntu> hell yeah
<jenda> I'll generate some traffic from the Czech community...
<jenda> ...in fact, i'll set you as an example for them :-D
<elkbuntu> hehe
<elkbuntu> i didnt even go looking for this either.. she emailed me :|
<jenda> nice :)
<jenda> You might have noticed the guy Martin Man on the mailing list?
<elkbuntu> sounds familiar ;)
<jenda> He's the guy who invited me to speak for Ubuntu at the University here in Prague. It was a gathering of OpenSolaris users.
<elkbuntu> cool
<jenda> It was quite cool too. But nothing compared to press coverage :-D
<elkbuntu> im glad i havent been sucked into anything like that yet
<jenda> gah, it was OK. And I got a free pizza :-D
<elkbuntu> hehe
<elkbuntu> im probably going to get free nothing, but at least i didnt have to talk in front of people
<jenda> Was it an online interview, or how? (me scrolls once again)
<elkbuntu> email
<jenda> aha, a statement?
<elkbuntu> she asked questiosns about ubuntu, i answered
<elkbuntu> yeah
<jenda> ok, cool.
<elkbuntu> more like a statement
<jenda> care to share your answers? or will they publish it in full?
<elkbuntu> i dont know what parts she's going to use.. i think im a source more than anything else
<elkbuntu> i'd rather wait until after publication.. to be polite
<jenda> OK
<jenda> sure
* jenda cheers elkbuntu 
<elkbuntu> jdub's the only one who's seen them, and that was to make sure i wasnt going to make a fool of us all
<jenda> yo, great news - paypal opened in the Czech Republic... so I won't have to pretend to be French anymore :)
<jenda> ... and I have hope of actually being able to withdraw the money now :)
<jenda> Which means... I'll be shipping Ubuntu Posters soon.
<elkbuntu> jenda, yay!
<jenda> You didn't think I wanted to pass stickers off as marketing material, did you :)
<jenda> just a poll
<jenda> how much would you folks be willing to pay for an Ubuntu poster, and how many would you be willing to buy for that price?
<Madpilot> that would depend entirely on the design & content of said posters, really ;)
<jenda> heh
<jenda> *hehe
<jenda> Well, it's you who make the poster :) The community... or at least, you suggest what I put on it.
<jenda> :-d
<elkbuntu> jenda, run a poster design comp :)
<jenda> I will
<elkbuntu> what size would you be anticipating?
<jenda> A3
<jenda> or should I go smaller?
<elkbuntu> heck no
<jenda> good
<jenda> I might make two variants
<elkbuntu> i'd love a huge one
<Madpilot> how big is A3? (sorry, dumb North American here, can't think in 'A' paper sizes...)
<jenda> hehe
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, 2x sheet of paper size
<jenda> close to 2 letter sizes
<jenda> next to each other
<Madpilot> OK, good small poster size
<elkbuntu> yah, wouldnt want any smaller
<elkbuntu> it'd be nice to have one double the size again though
<Madpilot> I'll fire up Inkscape sometime soon and see what I can come up with
<jenda> Yeah, but a bigger one would be harder to push for a public library/school etc.
<jenda> Madpilot: would be great.
<jenda> I'll post on the forums, and it's bound to get a lot of attention.
<elkbuntu> i'll do the same, but i need to go do something !computer before i get rsi :S
<jenda> I have RL work before I start drawing myself, but I'll try too.
<Madpilot> need sleep - later all
<jenda> Hmm, I might make a few zillion of Madpilot's pamphlets too :)
<jenda> There, poster threads created.
<jenda> Hello Ckenyon
<jenda> I was just thinking of the t-shirt competition :) I am asking the artworkers to come up with some posters, and the one I end up printing en masse will get a few for free, too.
<jenda> Hello MenZa ;)
<jenda> I'm playing with the site right now.
<MenZa> Hi jenda :D
<MenZa> oh nice
<MenZa> argh, laggy windows D:
<jenda> And I suck at it, totally ;)
<jenda> do you know how to make tooltips on a site?
<MenZa> tooltips?
<MenZa> You can't without JavaScript
<jenda> OK
<jenda> So I'll just add it as italics underneath.
<jenda> right... how do I put a line in italics?
<jenda> :-D
<MenZa> <em>
<MenZa> (before)
<MenZa> and </em> afterwards
<jenda> OK, this is serious :) I'll have to find someone to do this, because I'd take ages :-D I'll work on it a bit longer, though - do what I can.
<MenZa> don't asplode the validity!
<MenZa> lol
* jenda wonders what asplode the validity means... :)
<jenda> Do you do that in a text editor, or is there a wysiwig?
<jenda> (nvu can't open php)
* jenda peeks into #php and runs
<MenZa> Don't use WYSIWYG!
<jenda> too many people for newb questions :)
<jenda> hehe
<MenZa> That breaks validity :)
<MenZa> Ask elkbuntu if you need further help, I'm extreeeeemely busy these days
<MenZa> Melissa will know :)
<jenda> OK :)
* Kamping_Kaiser pokes elkbuntu, stop being away :\
<jenda> http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/DIY%20Material/DIY%20Website/
* jenda begins to realise how incapable he is of even 'thinking' how the website should look, let alone creating it :-D
<jenda> hello, johnlittle
<elkbuntu> Kamping_Kaiser, i was in bed trying to sleep but i think im too hyped to sleep just now
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> You deserve the hype, elkbuntu 
<elkbuntu> hehe.. i hope the reporter lady does the articles right :|
<elkbuntu> what did you need help with jenda?
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, :(
<jenda> MenZa: can I bother you one more time? I think I lost the link to the picture of your stickers _again_...
<jenda> elkbuntu: Don't worry, it'll come out somehow. And don't forget that it's a lot better that it will seem to you, the embarassed party :-D
<elkbuntu> hehe yeah
<jenda> elkbuntu: have a look at the link three minutes ago
<MenZa> jenda: http://flickr.com/photos/menza/
<MenZa> jenda: search for ubuntu :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, at least email doenst have um :)
<elkbuntu> ;)
<MenZa> elkbuntu: no using deprecated tags now!
<MenZa> :D
<jenda> I have been confronted with the unpleasant reality that I'm totally incapable of making websites... not even when they have, in fact, been created for me :-D
* MenZa slaps elkbuntu around a bit with an <i> and a <b>
<jenda> MenZa: duh, your famous flickr :) thx
<MenZa> jenda: sif
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol jenda
<MenZa> Making websites  = easy.
<elkbuntu> i dont use depreciated tags
<jenda> the UBNUTU key, MenZa ? :-D
<jenda> How?
<jenda> (er UBUNTU)
<MenZa> Key?
* MenZa glares
* MenZa pokes jenda
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<jenda> MenZa: http://flickr.com/photos/menza/184277993/
<MenZa> oh right
<MenZa> I don't have anymore of those, I think
<MenZa> I suppose I could print a few
<jenda> are they keycap stickers?
<jenda> Don't stress it, but I like the idea.
<MenZa> lol
<jenda> I wouldn't like a sticker on a key, though.
<MenZa> Yeah, just little stickers with the logo on them
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> They're not annoying at all :)
<jenda> elkbuntu: The thing I'd need help with is just about everything about that site.
<elkbuntu> is this the site menza was doing for you?
<jenda> yes
<jenda> We both figured I'd be able to finish it myself... but alas :-D
<elkbuntu> tgz the files and send them through to me, i'll work on it tomorrow
<jenda> Sending.
<jenda> I'll be around tomorrow to discuss.
<jenda> err, to discuss with :)
<elkbuntu> cool
* jenda counts quickly what 'tomorrow' could mean in australia :-D
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, my part of aus, or elkbuntu s ? ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> its 23hours 50 minutes difference ;)
<jenda> gah 
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> Fri Sep  1 23:34:06 CST 2006
<elkbuntu> Sat Sep  2 00:04:17 EST 2006
<Kamping_Kaiser> so tomorrow for elkbuntu is 23 hours, 56 minutes off ;)
<elkbuntu> ;)
<MenZa> lolo
<MenZa> lol*
<elkbuntu> i know what he means.. leave the poor european alone :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<jenda> hehe... right :)
<MenZa> Europe++
<MenZa> :D
<jenda> It's 2:2
<elkbuntu> continent wars 2006
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. we win - we have jdub
* Kamping_Kaiser has some of jdubs hair. i'm going to give some back at lca2k8
<elkbuntu> they have shipit et al
* elkbuntu raises and eyebrow at Kamping_Kaiser
<jenda> We have the Isle of Man, so buzz off.
<Kamping_Kaiser> depends if GB is part of the contenent :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, its an island.... not a contentent :P
<jenda> But it's in Europe. :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> its just offshore, yes
<elkbuntu> it's just not part of the EU iirc, right?
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, dont look at me in that toine of eyebrow ;P
<Kamping_Kaiser> right.
<elkbuntu> technically they win. they got shuttleworth
<jenda> elkbuntu: GB is.
<Kamping_Kaiser> gb? since when o_0
<Kamping_Kaiser> brb. tafe work. back in ~5 min
<jenda> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_European_Union_member_states_by_accession
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser: Since January 1, 1973
<jenda> aha, but excluding the Isle of Man :(
<elkbuntu> jenda, where does shuttleworth live though :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol jenda :\
<jenda> London, dunnhe?
<elkbuntu> afaik
<elkbuntu> that means you have the sabdfl.. we got the jdub.. i think we should concede ;)
<jenda> hehe ;)
<jenda> "The Isle of Man holds neither membership nor associate membership of the European Union, and lies outside the European Economic Area (EEA)"
<elkbuntu> wouldnt that be why canonical was established there, cos of the EU FOSS politics?
<jenda> maybe
<elkbuntu> sounds logical to me :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> only the great unquestionable sabdfl can tell you for sure ;)
<elkbuntu> hehe
<elkbuntu> jenda, um.. did you forget to like attach something with that email?
<jenda> elkbuntu: um, did I now ;)
<elkbuntu> i see no file anywhere ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, wow, that sounds familar :P
<elkbuntu> i put a picture in the email karl, not my fault tb pooped it off somewhere
<jenda> elkbuntu: close your eyes for a second
<elkbuntu> >.<
<jenda> haha :-d
<jenda> keep em closed, because it's darn slow on the upload.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<elkbuntu> you have until tomrorow, i just noticed the email had no file
<jenda> well, keep you eyes closed untill tomorrow, then :)
<MenZa> hey Klaidas
<Klaidas> hi menza ;)
* elkbuntu pings MitchM__
<Kamping_Kaiser> iso.org's website is horrible :\
<jenda> it is :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<elkbuntu> i think need to go on a FOSS web makeover
<Klaidas> or a GWDMIOP web makeover ;))
* Kamping_Kaiser needs to work out what the site has to do with standards... i think its a trick question
<Klaidas> ^^ (good working doesn't matter is oper source)
<Klaidas> *if open
<elkbuntu> not because of the iso.org site... but there's some really horrible sites out there for some really good open source stuff
<Klaidas> heh
<Klaidas> like screen's website?
<elkbuntu> probably. if it's on sourceforge, there's a 50% chance of a crapola website
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Klaidas> I have another theory :)
<Klaidas> If it's very good, free and open source
<Klaidas> that means it's been done by either hardcore geeks
<Klaidas> or very cool people
<elkbuntu> most good developers cant design for crap, known fact. why else is alot of good software equipped with less than brilliant guis
<Klaidas> most of the time, it's hardcore geek :) they can code, but not write good manual/create websites :/
<elkbuntu> arrived safely jenda :)
<jenda> yay :)
<elkbuntu> i should go try that sleep thing again
<jenda> good luck
<Klaidas> "that sleep thing" ;-D
<MitchM__> ping elkbuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> MitchM, shes gone to bed
<Kamping_Kaiser> (or should have)
<MitchM> (agreed)
<MitchM> =)
<Klaidas> she? :)
<MenZa> yes
<jenda> Hello MitchM
<MenZa> she
<MenZa> Melissa
<MenZa> :p
<MitchM> hello jenda
<Klaidas> hmm
<MitchM> how are you?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Klaidas> a girl on a linux channel, cool :)
<MitchM> oh goodness.
<MitchM> =P
<MitchM> jenda: What's new?
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs elkbuntu . your not mearly a novelty, i swear
<Kamping_Kaiser> however, *goes to bed as well8
<MenZa> :p
<MenZa> Klaidas: we have a few.
<MenZa> :p
<Klaidas> heh ;)
<jenda> MitchM: I have begun working on the site itself today
* MitchM cheers
<Klaidas> which site?
<elkbuntu> MitchM, i heard you and im standing typing this. i got no email with details.. just wondering why?
<jenda> ... only to find out that I'll have to force elkbuntu to do it for me :)
<MitchM> elkbuntu I had an interview yesterday; didnt get time to setup awstats.
<jenda> (Or help with it at least)
<MitchM> expect one in the morning.
<MitchM> with all the info you need.
<elkbuntu> MitchM, ok then. sure. just wondering :)
<MitchM> =) apologies.
<MitchM> have it to you when you wake up =)
<elkbuntu> thanks :)
* elkbuntu is off again
<MitchM> get some sleep ;-)
<jenda> Hello mgalvin
<jenda> Long time no see :)
<jenda> MitchM: this is how far I got so far: http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/DIY%20Material/DIY%20Website/
<mgalvin> jenda: hey, yea been really busy, finally having time to breath again :)
<jenda> (breath in, breath out...)
<jenda> welcome back, then :) The UWN has been doing great :)
<MenZa> jenda: Spiffy looking website there ;)
<jenda> MenZa: innit great :) It was designed by a pro.
<MitchM> jedna: very nice.
<MenZa> xD
<Klaidas> what website, where?
<Klaidas> :/
<MenZa> http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/DIY%20Material/DIY%20Website/
<MenZa> Zis.
<Klaidas> hmm
<MenZa> hmm what :D?
<Klaidas> hmm, looks good
<Klaidas> ;)
<MenZa> Thanks :
<MenZa> :)
<jenda> Klaidas: it's a mockup, yet to be filled with content.
<Klaidas> Because it's "people registered", I believe there are much more actually running it :)
<Klaidas> oh
<Klaidas> ok :)
<jenda> Klaidas: point taken, it should say, "The Ubuntu Counter has counted 12345 machines running Ubuntu!"
* Klaidas agrees
<Klaidas> or
<Klaidas> insert "registered"
<Klaidas> :)
<jenda> It sounds too corporate
<Klaidas> hmm
<nixternal> http://www.freegeekchicago.org  <- Ubuntu Chicago has a new partner to help us grow..this is a pretty cool setup, as I have been told there are many more of these in other cities across the US and possibly your kneck of the woods
<Burgwork> nixternal, yep
<somerville32> Someone might want to review this wiki page, lol: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLove
<nixternal> wow you found an old page
<somerville32> Indeed.
<somerville32> It is only two links deep from frontpage too
<Burgwork> Madpilot, are you not working today?
<Madpilot> I work 4-8 Friday evenings
<Burgwork> ah
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-09-02
<MenZa> ..bai2u.
<adamant1988> LOL jenda I'm already starting on page 5
<jenda> heh ;)
<MenZa> jenda: is it working alright?
<MenZa> The page :)?
<jenda> This is a different one ;)
<jenda> it's adamants thing
<jenda> MenZa, yep, yours works great so far.
<MenZa> Greaet.
<adamant1988> WHEW I'm finished.
<elkbuntu> MitchM, ping?
<johnlittle> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> yo yo
<johnlittle> see -fridge
<nixternal> not yet
<nixternal> been busy hacking ;)
<johnlittle> theres typos in the latest fridge post
<nixternal> go figure
<adamant1988> so nixternal
<adamant1988> what's up man?
<poningru> waaah
* poningru just heard about mathewgarrett
<poningru> does his 'resignation' include going away from ubuntu?
* poningru hopes not
* poningru reads rest of the blog
<nixternal> whats up adamant1988...where you been hiding?
<adamant1988> locally
<adamant1988> Been doing more local work.
* poningru introduces himself to adamant1988 
<adamant1988> hello poningru
<adamant1988> anywho nixternal... I just wrote an 8 page "paper" on a method of both spreading  Ubuntu and it's commercial support.
<nixternal> link?
<adamant1988> no link
<adamant1988> it's on my computer.. odt format...
<adamant1988> I wanted to show it to Jenda before I sent it in .
<nixternal> it seems i may be up for the presidency of a local lug
<adamant1988> to canonical
<adamant1988> but they're just going to ignore it, so it was 8 pages in wasted time.
<nixternal> more than likely ;)
<adamant1988> but if you want it I can dcc it to you
<nixternal> you can try to dcc it
<adamant1988> screw it just give me your email
<nixternal> nixternal@ubuntu.com
<adamant1988> you got a new one with your Ubuntu Membership didn't you?
<nixternal> had for almost 2 months now ;)
<adamant1988> check now ;)
<nixternal> got it
<adamant1988> it's not the best... my grammar sucked... but it's 8 pages of complete speculation based on what I've seen locally
<poningru> can I get in on that?
<poningru> poningru@ufl.ed
<poningru> err
<poningru> edu
<adamant1988> maybe
<adamant1988> we'll see what nixternal says :P
<nixternal> this is retarded
<nixternal> OOo is broken in Edgy
<adamant1988> LMAO
<adamant1988> OWNED
<nixternal> wth
<nixternal> maybe its not
<nixternal> just takes 2 days to load
<adamant1988> owned again
<adamant1988> I thought you were talking about my 8 page waste of time when you said it was retarded
<poningru> rofl
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> not yet..let me get OOo running first, then i will see if it is retarded ;)
<poningru> odt??
<poningru> just go pdf on it
<adamant1988> nixteral did you read it?
<adamant1988> ech... stupid gaim
<adamant1988> nixternal: did you read the paper thingy?
<nixternal> im still trying to fix OOo
<nixternal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22299
<nixternal> there is my problem
<nixternal> stupid crap
<adamant1988> dumb question
<adamant1988> is the GCC lib or w/e installed?
<nixternal> well, since i do some dev stuff and packaging, i sure hope it is
<nixternal> build-essentials is the first thing i install after a fresh install
<adamant1988> hrmmm
<adamant1988> open synaptic and reinstall?
<nixternal> been there done that...adept though
<adamant1988> oh
<adamant1988> same difference
<adamant1988> maybe not the right version?
<nixternal> no, a recent update broke it...everything is right version..one of the so files i borked
<adamant1988> OH
<adamant1988> downgrade :P
<nixternal> i will...and put KOffice on instead
<adamant1988> owned
<jenda> Good morning
<popey> hello
* jenda wonders if elkbuntu hasn't forgotten...
<jenda> 
<elkbuntu> jenda, sorry.. been busy
<jenda> No problem, me too :)
<elkbuntu> just took my father out to dinner since father's day is tomorrow
<jenda> wow ;)
<jenda> I didn't even know.
<elkbuntu> it might be different where you are
<elkbuntu> iirc the americans do it on a different date to australians
<jenda> I suppose ;) I know a few families that do it here, but it's not very common.
<elkbuntu> yeah, anyway dad's impossible to buy for so i took him for dinner instead
<elkbuntu> so are these files as menza gave them to you with your alterations?
<elkbuntu> jenda?
<jenda> yep
<jenda> exactly
<jenda> I only made a few changes when I realised I'm going nowhere with it.
<elkbuntu> hehe
<jenda> I can't even think of a way it should be organised :-D
<elkbuntu> what information do you want displayed?
<elkbuntu> actually, write down an explanation and email it to me, it might help
<jenda> But basically, it should 1) provide ... ook, email is best :)
<elkbuntu> easier to find to refer back to ;)
<jenda> yep
<jenda> grep /home/jenda/.xchat/xchatlogs/F...
<jenda> :-D
<elkbuntu> thats hit & miss with alot of noise though :P
<jenda> yep
<jenda> I use it most often when one of my smaller channel's topic's gets wiped.
<elkbuntu> jenda, i've fixed up the <em> tags and got the rss machines working
<jenda> for the counter?
<jenda> great :)
<elkbuntu> yeah
<jenda> I'm working on getting the email to you - I've had people buggin' me ;)
<elkbuntu> waiting on instructions
<elkbuntu> that's fine
<elkbuntu> in other news, i think i've developed carpal in both wrists :(
<jenda> aw :(
<jenda> You should use the dvorak.
<jenda> (Does that sound like 'I told ya'? ;) )
<elkbuntu> that means i'd have to buy one.. thats money i dont really have spare
<elkbuntu> i have ergo pads for both my keyboard and my mouse anyway
<jenda> They don't even sell them around here.
<jenda> All you need to do is SW-switch the keyboard, and use a training program (dvorak7min). You're not supposed to look at the keyboard anyway, right? :-D
<jenda> Sent, elkbuntu - we can discuss here
<elkbuntu> ok
<elkbuntu> jenda, they dotn sell them around here either but there's this thing called ebay ;)
<jenda> hehe
<elkbuntu> i've only got little hands anyway, so my hands float and move around rather than pivot for keys
<jenda> Good point - I have no experience using it.
* jenda has a very custom keyboard anyway. Normal dvorak is nowhere near enough what I need... it has no Czech chars, and no French ones... (there is a French dvorak, but it's optimised for French, thus totally different).
<elkbuntu> my hands are only 17cm long with a 19cm span
<jenda> never measured mine :-D
<elkbuntu> i have because online people once refused to believe i had teensy hands
<jenda> But I have one of the smallest hands around for sure - never met a _guy_ with smaller ;)
* jenda searches for a ruler :-D
<MenZa> You know what they say about the proportions between hands and the size of various other bodyparts, jenda :)
<elkbuntu> ok, i've got in mind what you're needing jenda, and i can do it, but it will take some days with my current condition
<elkbuntu> MenZa, thankfully for jenda, it's not really all that true ;)
<MenZa> xD
<jenda> MenZa: yep :) And I have also had the opportunity to judge the truthfulness :-D
<jenda> elkbuntu: 18-21 here ;) Wow, yours gotta be really teensy to be smaller than mine :)
<elkbuntu> that may well have been overshare there jenda ;)
<elkbuntu> yeah, i really have got tiny hands
<jenda> ;)
<jenda> </this topic>
<elkbuntu> definately
<elkbuntu> we -were- talking about keyboards, would you believe it :P
<jenda> elkbuntu: that's great. I'll try to be around if you have any questions/want me to participate in some way.
* MenZa measures his
<elkbuntu> jenda, it'll be nice and dynamic, so you'll be able to fill in a html form and add new people etc :)
<MenZa> Ah cannae find me ruler
<MenZa> ah
<MenZa> there it is
<MenZa> 20 long from the wrist
<MenZa> Span is 22
<MenZa> :o
* jenda coughs
* MenZa glares
<MenZa> My feet are bug :o
<MenZa> big, even
<MenZa> 27cm
<MenZa> :D
<elkbuntu> 23cm
* jenda reporst bug: MenZa's feet
<jenda> I'd strongly suggest we stop befoe it's too late ;)
<elkbuntu> a certain someone will go ballistic if he comes back and sees this talk :P
<adamant1988> jenda did you read that paper?
<jenda> adamant1988: I've been reviewing a SpreadUbuntu design by mr ennermoser, sorry.
<jenda> I will get to it as soon as I'm done with that.
<adamant1988> ok
<jenda> I'll honestly try to look through it in a few hours.
<jenda> I'll bbl
<jenda> yo da Menzz
<MitchM> "yo da menzz" -- clever =P
<MitchM> elkbuntu: in bed?
<MenZa> Very, MitchM.
<MenZa> :P
<MitchM> haha.
<MitchM> now now; dont pat yourself on the back too hard
<jenda> :-D
<jenda> hello, MitchM, and Huzzah, MenZa ;)
<MitchM> Hello Jenda
<MitchM> we didnt get that bug report contained fast enough...
<MitchM> its ... *tear* horrible.
<jenda> which one, bug #1?
<MenZa> Hi jenda :)
<MitchM> the bug titled " MenZa's Feet"
<MenZa> :(
<MitchM> aww
* MitchM pats MenZa on the back.
<jenda> aha :)
<MitchM> :)
<MitchM> its all in good fun...
<MitchM> because im pretty sure my feet are the worse.
* somerville32 is away: Be back on Sunday night
<Klaidas> hi menza
<MenZa> hi
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-09-03
<livingdaylight> Madpilot: hi, again
<Madpilot> hi livingdaylight
<Madpilot> the pamphlet is done, basically. Did I show it to you?
<livingdaylight> Madpilot: thought i'd pester you, yet again  :)
<livingdaylight> Madpilot: no, still waiting for that emai
<livingdaylight> *email
<Madpilot> never did send you an email - sorry
<livingdaylight> d'love to see it  :D
<Madpilot> http://www.warbard.ca/temp/Ubuntu_Pamphlet.svg <-- download that, load it up in Inkscape to have a look. Firefox doesn't render it properly.
<livingdaylight> Madpilot: how do i bring that into inkspace?
<livingdaylight> its a weburl
<Madpilot> download the SVG file
<livingdaylight> from where?
<livingdaylight> sorry, i've got it in my browser and now?
<livingdaylight> i can see it in the browser anyway, just wondering how you export that to inkscaper out of curiosity
<Madpilot> right-click on it, choose Save File As or whatever FF calls it, save to your computer, then open the SVG file in Inkscape
<Madpilot> it doesn't get rendered properly in Firefox, it only looks correct in Inkscape, BTW
<livingdaylight> Madpilot: of course, sorry its 2am here and about to fall over
<livingdaylight> Madpilot: yea! thats basically it
<livingdaylight> did you add or delete any text i gave you?
<Madpilot> not really, currently it's pretty much exactly your text, or the modified Kubuntu text
<livingdaylight> seems all the paragraphs are there, but i haven't checked
<livingdaylight> cool, yea looks sweet
<Madpilot> one or two people have said they'll have an editing run thru it, but I haven't heard from them yet
<livingdaylight> oh
<livingdaylight> should've told me
<livingdaylight> so, when you say 'basically' its done. except for the editing? or what 's left?
<Madpilot> it's usable as-is, but some of the text could do with a bit of polishing, I think. It might change slightly in the near future, but not dramatically
<livingdaylight> including games of course...did you add that line? i don't remember it
<livingdaylight> Evolution also can? or evolution can also connect ....
<livingdaylight> ?
<Madpilot> the games line is from the Kubuntu sheet
<Madpilot> and it should be "can also", I think - good catch
<livingdaylight> other than that i'm happy that the editing is good
<livingdaylight> Madpilot: hi, yet again. had to reboot. My old keyboard cuts out sometimes.
<Madpilot> bleh... aren't computers fun?
<livingdaylight>  :p
<livingdaylight> so, but the text is fine. I see you altered the office.org bit a bit - i think adding the pdf bit, but thats good
<livingdaylight> do you make it OOo2? without a dot anywhere?
<livingdaylight> Madpilot: when you adjust the 'can also' bit to the leaflet can you email me a copy, please? or i could just get it off you here sometime if its easier
<Madpilot> I will - I'm about to go out for a couple of hours, but I can do the edits when I get back
<livingdaylight> Madpilot: ok, lastly, wondered if you could do a customized version for me, adding the contact details at thebottom that i gave you :D
<Madpilot> the details were in the email you sent, right?
<livingdaylight> Madpilot: yes
<livingdaylight> Madpilot: i should really learn to figure out how to add a little text box and insert it myself but...
<livingdaylight> Madpilot: Hey, good job, thank you
<Madpilot> will do, I actually have a version with an extra blank box at the bottom for local info, so your info will be easy to add
<livingdaylight> You gonna submit it to Ubuntu for future releases?
<livingdaylight> Madpilot: nice
<Madpilot> yes, I'm going to fire an email off to the marketing team mailing list tonight, probably
<livingdaylight> they'll be chuffed
<Madpilot> people here have already seen it, at various stages of completion
<livingdaylight> here?
<livingdaylight> do you work at Ubuntu offices or something?
<Madpilot> no, 'here' as in this channel
<livingdaylight> Next the XFCE lot will want their version, lol  :p
<livingdaylight> oh, ok, i c
<Madpilot> a Xubuntu version wouldn't be hard; tweak the colours, get someone to re-write the text; done.
<livingdaylight> well, i did the inspiration and you did the perspiration
<Madpilot> well, thanks for the idea - I know it'll be useful to the community!
<livingdaylight> Madpilot: yea, there are so many *buntu versions now
<Madpilot> only three, plus Edubuntu, which doesn't quite count - it's not aimed at the same people as K/X/Ubunt
<livingdaylight> Madpilot: sure, i mean when i saw the kubuntu one i thought 'great' couldn't believe there wasn't anubuntu version seeing that is the premier or official look
<Madpilot> some Kubuntu user got inspired :)
<livingdaylight> yea, you gotta watch those guys
<Madpilot> heh
<livingdaylight> I had done my own one long ago but somone nicked it from teh library and didn't have it on disc and didn't really wanna re write my own thing all over again
<Madpilot> anyway, must go; back in an hour or so, probably.
<livingdaylight> Madpilot: yea, getting all inspired you know, making kubuntu look better than ubuntu, gotta watch 'em  '<
<livingdaylight> alritey
<Madpilot> later
<adamant1988> nixternal:
<adamant1988> you get the OOo thing fixed/
<Burgundavia> nixternal: UWN
<nixternal> oh weee
<nixternal> let me guess..nobody started on it either
<Burgundavia> that would be correct
<Burgundavia> and I spent today riding herd on a hyperactive 12 year old
<nixternal> all it needs to say..is Knot 2 released, point them to the pretties, and there was a few meetings...a couple of bugs...otherwise a pretty uneventfull week ;)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> hey marketing team, you say you wanna help, there is a UWN with your name all over it ;)
<nixternal> ya adamant1988 i got the OOo thing fixed
<nixternal> it seems my libs got hosed by a partian install bug
<nixternal> partial too
<Burgundavia> nixternal: no UWN anyway, server is down
<Burgundavia> is that the third or the fourth weekend in a row the servers have died on Saturday night?
<Burgundavia> back in a flash, testing upstart
<Kamping_Kaiser> gl
<Burgundavia> back
<Burgundavia> hey Madpilot
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb. how did it go?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Madpilot
<Madpilot> hi all
<Madpilot> just tried out Knot2 LiveCD... aside from f-spot not starting, seemed much like Dapper
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> changes are very incremental
<Kamping_Kaiser> Madpilot, :\
<Madpilot> oh, and new wallpaper ;)
* Kamping_Kaiser hasnt noticed a new theme. wonder if i need to rm some .files
<Madpilot> and having to use bl**dy Gaim for IRC...
<Kamping_Kaiser> in dapper too though wasnt it?
<Burgundavia> hmm, Knot2 made it to the front page fo slashdot
<Kamping_Kaiser> wow.
<Madpilot> Kamping_Kaiser, gaim as the only default IRC client? Yes, despite long protests in bug reports...
<Burgundavia> irc is simply not used by enough of the users
* Kamping_Kaiser remembers. for casual irc its ok, for anything industrical its bad.
<Burgundavia> IM is
<Kamping_Kaiser> logs better, but useability is crap
<Flannel> Burgundavia: IRC is used by a good deal of users seeking help though.
<Burgundavia> Flannel: not really. Vastly more use the forums
<Burgundavia> telepathy will help solve this
<Flannel> Burgundavia: I imagine if anyone kept logs, the amount of users in IRC has signifigantly decreased since Dapper though, because it's not readily available (GIAM technically is, but most don't know about using it for IRC)
<Burgundavia> hmm, 760 users in #ubuntu
<Burgundavia> that is higher than it ever was during the dapper cycle
<Burgundavia> I would argue that you are incorrect
<Flannel> point measurements are different though.  Theres a constant flow of people in and out.
<Kamping_Kaiser> it hit 1000 when daper came out
<Burgundavia> that was a specific one off
<Madpilot> 700-800 is a pretty typical number for #ubuntu
<Flannel> Unfortunately the forums don't display how many members are "currently" browsing.
<Burgundavia> yes they do
<Burgundavia> oh, they used to] 
<Burgundavia> hmm, they used to list current active guests and members
<Madpilot> haven't since they re-skinned the forums
<Burgundavia> no, they have
<Burgundavia> this is very recent, wonder if it is related to the performance issues
<Burgundavia> I have pinged ubuntu demon
<Burgundavia> the numbers used to be about 1000 guests
<Burgundavia> ok, back to the UWN
<Burgundavia> anybody want to help gobby this thing together?
<Madpilot> not tonight, sorry. I'm about to crash.
<Madpilot> Has the Ubuntu wiki's Sunday crash started?
<Burgundavia> yep
<Madpilot> that server seems to take every Sunday off... ;)
<Burgundavia> bloody thing
<Madpilot> need sleep - night all
<Burgundavia> UWN is being edited as we speak. Gobby on port 6522 on 24.69.71.211
<Burgundavia> jenda: join us is editing the UWN --> Gobby on port 6522 on 24.69.71.211
<jenda> thanks, will do. only have 15 minutes though :(
<Burgundavia> going to be myself in a bit, but gobby will be left running
<jenda> I'm in, looking around, at what to do.
<Burgundavia> right now trying to find out the status of each of the SoC projects
<jenda> ok
<Burgundavia> see the link I just added
<Burgundavia> if you want to start at the bottom of the list
<Burgundavia> start looking for a website or a blog
<jenda> ok, will try. (lack of experience makes it difficult :) )
<Burgundavia> just start googling
<jenda> How do you know which of those projects have been released? Or are all of those?
<Burgundavia> I look for a blog listing a screenshot, or an addy to an svn account
<jenda> aha
<jenda> Burgundavia: would a launchpad spec with all the 'status' info be enough?
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> any and all urls are probably good
<Burgundavia> we can boil them down to one
<Burgundavia> anyway, I need to sleep, but feel free to edit as much as you want
<Burgundavia> machine will be up
<jenda> ok, thx
<jenda> will do
<jenda> gotta go, bbl
<Burgundavia> hmm, idea: Rather than having it edited on the wiki, why don't I host a persistant gobby session on my server that people can login and edit as they need?
<mdke> the wiki is a more natural place, in terms of people suggesting items for inclusion.
<Klaidas> \o\
<elkbuntu> mdke, wiki's sunday death makes using the wiki hard
<elkbuntu> MitchM_, ping
<jenda> Burgundavia: +1
<jenda> Hello Cogito_ergo_sum
<jenda> Is Fujitsu around?
<Cogito_ergo_sum> and tell me, in this channel abaut talk?
<jenda> Cogito_ergo_sum: This channel is about marketing Ubuntu.
<jenda> brb
<Cogito_ergo_sum> jejejejej I know, I refered to, comercilitation? or production cd?
<Cogito_ergo_sum> you know, my team in venezuela, wan to be a distributor of UBUNTU, how we cant do that?
<ormiret> you can get cds from shipit.ubuntu.com
<Cogito_ergo_sum> yes I know, but, we want to be a shipit for latin america...
<jenda> Marketing doesn't mean commercialisation - it mean trying to spread the word, basically.
<Cogito_ergo_sum> haaa ok
<ormiret> Cogito_ergo_sum: you mean making your own disks?
<jenda> Well, in that case, you might want to order a large amount, explaining that you want to pass them on...
<jenda> or make your own, of course (didn't think of taht :-D)
<ormiret> I think there was a team in India made a run of their own disks
<Cogito_ergo_sum> it's no the same, make my own cd's, the presentation is very basical
<jenda> brb again
<ormiret> Cogito_ergo_sum: so you want a lrge number of CDs from shipit to redistribute?
<Cogito_ergo_sum> it's rigth... because here in Venezuela is very problematic recive the cd's...
<ormiret> I think the best plan would be to mail info@shipit.ubuntu.com and explain that
<Cogito_ergo_sum> solo por preguntar... aqui nadie habla espaol?
<jenda> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jenda> ;)
<jenda> Copy + paste
<Cogito_ergo_sum> jejejjejejejjeje
<Cogito_ergo_sum> yes, but that no are channel of marketing ;)
<jenda> that's probably true.
<elkbuntu> this marketing channel is still new as it is, we certainly dont have enough people to split it into different languages
<jenda> well, it would be contradictory of its purpose, I thing. I always imagined the MT saving a lot of man-hours by doing centrally what would otherwise have to be done by each LoCo team seperately.
<jenda> *I thikn.
* jenda gives up on spelling
<ormiret> :)
<adamant1988> jenda
<adamant1988> hwo goes life?
<jenda> busy, very :(
<Burgundavia> mdke: the issue is: 1) the wiki keeps dying at a really bad time 2) when we edit it, we tend to edit it all at once
<jenda> working on the UWN a bit right now, adamant1988..
<jenda> ... with no luck looking for the necessary info.
<adamant1988> ok
<jenda> adamant1988: I'm not sure when I'll be able to read your thing. It will take me long to read several pages.
<jenda> Burgundavia: who is 'Plug'?
<Burgundavia> jenda: ni idea
<jenda> ok
<jenda> mdke: ping
<jenda> The Doc team's server keeps deleting my data :(
<Klaidas> ;] 
<Klaidas> err
* Klaidas means ";/"
<ompaul> what you say and what you mean are two different things?
<Klaidas> sometimes
* jenda drops
<jenda> I'll probably not have time to continue on this UWN
<MitchM> ping elkbuntu
<MitchM> elkbuntu: having some DNS problems? -- It would appear as though your nameservers are reporting 4 seperate server IP's for your website. Non which point to devubuntu's hosting.
<poningru> yarr
<adamant1988> nixternal: read the paper yet?
<poningru> hehe
<mdke> jenda: pong
<mdke> Burgundavia: 1) is clearly not intentional. As for 2), that's right, but the advantage of the wiki being a clear centre for the community throughout the week outweighs that, I think
<Burgundavia> mdke: yep. But for several weeks now we have had writing sprints on Saturday night and we have to patiently wait for each person to release the lock
<mdke> Burgundavia: perhaps you could use gobby just for the sprint part of it
<mdke> or get some kind of gobby integration with MoinMoin
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> I will bug mhz about it
<mdke> or a MoinMoin developer :)
<johnlittle> burgundavia cleaned up the in the news section and added a story...trying to make my 5 minutes of wiki uptime productive ;)
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: I will copy over to the gobby session
<Burgundavia> UWN is being edited there right now
<johnlittle> ahh ok wtf is a gobby session :)
<Burgundavia> gobby is a colaborative text editor
<Burgundavia> install it and connect to port 6522 on 24.69.71.211
<jenda> mdke: still around?
<poningru> a what?
<poningru> hmm
<jenda> multiplayer gedit
<jenda> realtime wiki ;)
<Burgundavia> poningru: come join us
<poningru> ooh mdns support
<mdke> jenda: briefly
<jenda> mdke: the doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/ deletes files I put in after a while
<jenda> (less than 24 h)
<jenda> could it be the fault of the cronjob in /home/marketing/ ?
<mdke> jenda: if you remember, it deletes it every day so that it can then pull the repository freshly
<jenda> aha
<jenda> it pulls directly from bazaar?
<mdke> it runs this:
<mdke> cd public_html && rm -rf spreadubuntu && bzr get http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-marketing/spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu
<jenda> ok, thx a bunch
<jenda> will check that then.
<mdke> if you commit to the repository, it will get there
<jenda> ok.
* jenda has trouble commiting now, so off to #bzr
<mdke> good night
<jenda> right
<jenda> *night
<poningru> how do I upload the changes?
<poningru> couple of spelling fixes
<Burgundavia> need to manually correct thme
<Burgundavia> nice if it took diffs, but it doesn't
<Burgundavia> oh, wait, wrong window, wrong conversation
<Burgundavia> :(
<jenda> poningru: they get uploaded automatically in gobby.
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-08-27
<popey> do they have to be computer related?
<popey> or even ubuntu related images?
<beuno> popey: computer-related is fine
<beuno> (the first one was a processor)
<juliux> morning
* johnc4510 Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue54
<shirish> Hi all, just like fedora has fedora ambassador, is there something similar for ubuntu? 
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-08-28
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
* Hobbsee wtf's at the latest mailing list post
<popey> how odd
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> and the guy *clearly* didnt learn about the enter key.
<Hobbsee> which effectively negates his entire post as him being off the planet.
<Hobbsee> on a marketing mailing list and all.  wow.  you'd have thought that the people there would have been the *best* at getting the desired information out.
<popey> you know, he reminds me of patrick frank
<Hobbsee> urgh.  twitch.  shudder.
<Hobbsee> popey: no, no, patrick frank tends to accuse women of sleeping their way to get anywhere, whereas this guy would take whoever, as long as they had the required skills.
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-08-29
<popey> ping pong
<popey> is this the place to mention UWN-worthy stuff?
<beuno> popey: it's one of 'em, yes  :D
<popey> in that case then:- http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/MoS2007
<popey> dunno if it's of interest to UWN
* beuno takes a look
* popey quickly fixes a broken url :)
<beuno> popey: and, to me, it seems fridge worthy too
<popey> cool
<beuno> I'll make sure it makes it into both, thanks for the link popey 
<popey> np
<popey> i may go quiet for the next month whilst we make them :)
<beuno> I sure you'll be able to slip a small teaser in between  :D
<popey> :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-08-30
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno: we are now friends :)
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago, yay!  :D
<beuno> I got sucked into the whole facebook thing after all...
<beuno> women are very convicing...  :/
* popey also has this affliction
<beuno> :D
<popey> hahah!
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm in college thats how we communicate things
<beuno> yeah, it seems to be very popular, I missed hooking up with someone I know because, and these are her words, "you don't follow my facebook"
<popey> hah
<popey> get with the programme beuno ! :)
<beuno> heheh, it seems I just did
<beuno> I was a bit scared of it importing all my email addresses
<beuno> but it hasn't been taken over yet, so...
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-09-01
<Impian> hi guys
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-09-02
<juliux> morning
<dee> hello
<dee> I know that I'm wrong here but could someone tell me who's responsible (which mailing list) for the canonical shop?
<elkbuntu> the community marketing team isnt responsible for the shop, you'll need to email gerry or kat
<dee> elkbuntu: can I disturb them directly?
<elkbuntu> just digging their email addresses up from the mailing list archives
<elkbuntu> gerry.carr@canonical.com or kat.kinnie@canonical.com
<dee> elkbuntu: many thanks. :)
<elkbuntu> may i ask what this is about?
<elkbuntu> dee?
<dee> we have received a mail from some users. they complain about the shipping costs and about the non-existent information concerning billing and shipping.
<dee> elkbuntu: sorry, I'm not so fast in typing. ;)
<dee> (in Germany I need to say)
<elkbuntu> who do you mean by 'we'? the german LoCo?
<dee> German users.
<dee> ui, sorry
<juliux> hi dee 
<dee> hi juliux
<elkbuntu> juliux, i was just going to point him to talk to you:)
<dee> elkbuntu: yes, teh German LoCo
<juliux> dee, can you forward me the stuff? i have a good conact to gerry
<elkbuntu> for that reason ;)
<dee> ok
<juliux> dee, normaly gerry and kat are also only
<juliux> dee, normaly gerry and kat are also online
<dee> juliux: unfortunetaly my English is too bad... I don't think I could describe the problem as well.
<juliux> dee, if i can do that you als can do that,)
<mindspin> dee: you desctibed it well above
<mindspin> hi juliux btw
<juliux> hi mindspin 
<mindspin> -t +r
<elkbuntu> either one or the other of the marketing managers will be in this channel tomorrow, so it's probably best to wait for then if you want to talk in real-time with them
<dee> juliux might talk to gerry now and I hope we receive some positive feedback (for our users I mean)
<dee> so, bye now and thanks again. :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-08-25
<bbyever> does anyone know when ubuntu open week is?
<Flannel> bbyever: Usually the week after a release
<Flannel> that is, the week following the thursday of release.
<Flannel> (MTWRFS)
<bbyever> Flannel: ah ok. i got a mail from the ubuntu-es-locos list about organizing localized events so i thought it would be sooner
<bbyever> thanks
<juliux> jenda: can you give an advise for a good and not to expansive hotel in prague?
 * shahriar086 is away: Gone away for now.
 * shahriar_away is back.
<yao_ziyuan> i strongly suggest that ubuntu.com put an obvious "Supported Hardware" menu on its front page
<yao_ziyuan> i just bought a Samsung burner provably not yet supported by the current linux kernel. i think hardware compatibility is a big issue for promoting linux.
<yao_ziyuan> ubuntu.com should make it widely aware which hardware is linux-friendly
<yao_ziyuan> considering most hardware stores don't give full refund for linux not supporting a hardware product
<Flannel> but... I don't want to talk about it.
<jpds> Flannel: That guy has been doing the same thing in several channels for some time now.
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-08-26
<tpfennig> Hi, I fixed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryMarketing to work again plus cache results so it display quicker. Just to let you know
<tpfennig> Is this now the correct channel for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ ?
 * tpfennig does channel hopping
<shahriar86> tpfennig: ubuntu-docs
<tpfennig> k
<shahriar86> sorry spelling mistake
<shahriar86> #ubuntu-doc
<tpfennig> im allready in
<tpfennig> ty
<shahriar86> :)
 * shahriar86 is away: Gone away for now.
 * shahriar_away is back.
<jpds> !away | shahriar86 
<shahriar86> what jpds?
<shahriar86> I am no bot
<jpds> Hmm, no ubottu here.
<jpds> !away | shahriar86 
<ubot5> shahriar86: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<shahriar86> ok jpds but did not get it sorry
<shahriar86> and I dont see its any busy channel
<jpds> Well, nevermind.
<shahriar86> sorry jpds just not in my right mind, dont take anything personally
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-08-28
<vadi2> Ubuntu is now apparently being used as a very hot keyword: http://tanyaferrell.com/blog/4-types-of-social-media-marketers-and-the-1-you-never-read-about
<vadi2> "They know that Digg users like to see Ubuntu, iPhone, and [PIC]  in the titles of submissions."
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-08-29
<meoblast001> does anyone here think that Canonical will ever be able to market Ubuntu?
<meoblast001> like.. with TV ads
<jpds> meoblast001: They do.
<meoblast001> jpds: could you show me one?
<meoblast001> i never saw any
<jpds> meoblast001: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkMlCeDu-0c
<jpds> meoblast001: That's the only one I know tho.
<jpds> meoblast001: I think their angle was they'd rather spend money on feeding Ubuntu developers then ads.
<meoblast001> jpds: cant they do both?
<meoblast001> Ubuntu can bring in revenue
<meoblast001> tech support
<meoblast001> and other stuff
<jpds> It already does? :)
<meoblast001> well... server only
<meoblast001> they need to do desktop
<jpds> meoblast001: It already has desktop support: http://www.canonical.com/services/support
<meoblast001> i mean
<meoblast001> desktop ads
<jpds> Well, you could try contacting them and say what they say: http://www.canonical.com/aboutus/contactus
<meoblast001> jpds: well... right now i dont have time to... maybe later
<meoblast001> i gtg
<meoblast001> night
<juliux> jenda: are the stickers allready on there way?
 * e-jat brb .. zzZZzz sleepy .. 
 * e-jat back .. 
<juliux> jenda: reviced
 * shahriar086 is away: silent
 * shahriar_away is back.
<hubuntu> Flannel, how is the SU backend doing? Have you had time to work on it lately?
<hubuntu> do you have any public branch of the code?
<juliux> jenda: thx for the stickers
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-08-30
<jenda> juliux: not at all
<jenda> juliux: I still need to calculate the exact price and I'll send you an email.
<jenda> juliux: the shipping alone was huge, though, because it weighed _just_ over a kilo (1.037 I think)
<juliux> jenda: ok
<juliux> jenda: but this time the packages doesn't looked like a bomb
<juliux> ;)
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-08-24
<Takyoji> Making a basic Lightscribe label for my Ubuntu LiveCDs. I've got the version, architecture, and legal information on it. But I have a lot more space on the disc for other information, but don't know what to have.
<Takyoji> Directions, promotional aspects, etc
<Takyoji> Ideas at all?
<BHSPitMonkey> Takyoji: I kept mine pretty simple: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1077900/jaunty-alternate-amd64t.png
<Takyoji> http://pondvision.com/label.png (may be a little slow to download; due to my upload speed)
<Takyoji> ubuntu-minnesota.org isn't really designed yet; but will be in the future hopefully
<Takyoji> Burning it right now in fact
<Takyoji> My first try at using Lightscribe
<Takyoji> Woo, it turned out nicely
<warlock_handler> hi guys
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-08-25
<Takyoji> What is it called when you use your USB flash drive to store "changes" you've made while running a LiveCD?
<Takyoji> Persistent storage or something?
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-08-30
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #157 is now available: 
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue157
<Feravolo> Hi is anyone here involved with the Full Circle Magazine ?
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-08-31
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue208
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-09-01
<meta-coder> Anyone?
<meta-coder> Hey
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-09-03
<Lcawte> Just been looking through spreadubuntu... I am massively impressed with some of the awesome posters on there...
#ubuntu-marketing 2013-08-26
<sharif> can help me 
<sharif> plzz anyone 
#ubuntu-marketing 2014-08-30
<Guest19874> Hello guys, is this channel just for official marketing team or it is also open for others to gise suggessions for making ubuntu popular in their region?
#ubuntu-marketing 2016-09-01
<davidTender> hi
<davidTender> every 1
